# Greetings from Sweden



## Phantasmal (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello! 
My name is Matti and i am a composer from Sweden.

I've only been writing orchestral music for a year or so, and been lurking this forum for quite some time now, so i decided to finally make an account.

This forum is awesome and i'm blown away by all the talent here, i hope i can be as good as you guys one day.

The only istrument i play is drums. Since i started composing i've learned some piano aswell.



Looking forward to get some feedback in the future!


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome!
Kul att möta fler svenskar här.
Lycka till med komponerandet!

Best,
Anders


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 9, 2015)

Välkommen!

W.


----------



## atw (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome Matti,

Great you are joining the community.


----------



## rottoy (Oct 9, 2015)

Välkommen till den finaste platsen på jorden!


----------



## Resoded (Oct 9, 2015)

Välkommen.


----------



## Firstfewbars (Oct 9, 2015)

Välkommen!
/BN


----------



## micrologus (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome Matti!
Matteo


----------



## Syneast (Oct 11, 2015)

Tjena Matti!


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 11, 2015)

I think I will join this thread and see if I can learn some Swedish here.

Hej! Läcker limpa! Tack, tack! 

Välkommen to the forum, btw.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 11, 2015)

Välkommen! Looking forward to hear your music!


----------



## Wibben (Oct 11, 2015)

Hejsan! Välkommen till det bästa musikforumet! :D


----------



## Pasticcio (Oct 11, 2015)

Välkommen Matti!


----------



## Phantasmal (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone!
Tack allihop :D


----------



## MrVoice (Oct 12, 2015)

Välkommen


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Oct 12, 2015)

Välkommen välkommen!


----------



## CharlesB (Oct 13, 2015)

Tjenare!


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 13, 2015)

Välkommen!

Vi blir fler o fler


----------

